# Schwinn WZ bike info.



## Champy (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,
It is my understanding that the 48 Schwinn WZ frame had a coaster brake arm bracket welded onto the left chain stay. 

Did the 47 frame have the bracket?  Are there any other differences between the 47 and 48 frames. 

What are the other differences between a regular Schwinn frame and a WZ frame.   

Im not sure if calling them WZ is correct but Im talking about the 'built for the Whizzer motor kit' bikes.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## oquinn (Dec 23, 2012)

*Here is a pic of one of mine*

I think it is a 47 or a 48 I never checked the numbers.





 I had the frame sandblasted and had two heavy coats of glossy black powder coat baked on then spent the afternoon today hand sanding the frame almost back to the metal to make sure any pitting was taken care of and I think my buddy the great powder coater will put the final coat tomorro.Then I will start building the bike.


----------



## Champy (Dec 23, 2012)

oquinn said:


> I think it is a 47 or a 48 I never checked the numbers.View attachment 78105View attachment 78106View attachment 78107 I had the frame sandblasted and had two heavy coats of glossy black powder coat baked on then spent the afternoon today hand sanding the frame almost back to the metal to make sure any pitting was taken care of and I think my buddy the great powder coater will put the final coat tomorro.Then I will start building the bike.




Looks like yours has the welded bracket.  My theory right now is the 47 didn't have this??  Cool bike!!


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2012)

*wz info*

the 47 i looked at had the braket welded on,i was told this was to prevent the coaster brake arm from the rear cutouts,the one i saw also had the big spokes and the frame was made differantly to acomodate belt clearance etc,dont know if the mods were same for 48,thought i was lookin at some home made deal at first,sold for $150.00,went back it was gone


----------



## bike (Dec 24, 2012)

*"standing brake arm"*

I underdard stand the reason for this is the whizzer developed extra braking force due to more weight and speed and a stanard brake arm would bend the frame- when the arm was pointed down and the extention brought the force forward on the frame, the bending probem was solved.

I have forgotten the proper nomenclature for bikes factory made by schwinn to accomodate whizzers. Most of these were sold as bikes, the person or more likely the dealer would install the kit (always exceptions to every rule) the 26" cantilever came under 2 model designations that I am aware of- The WZ which is what most people call any canti whizzer, and the S-4 (not to be confused with the s-10 that used a larger 24" frame and 24" wheels.  Some of the early bikes did not have the standing brake arm and had different "dimples" in the frame. s m
Over the years I have seen many "whizzer" frames used as bicycles- never having a whizzer kid put on them- this may have been due to post war shortages or the desire for a heavy duty bike.

As far as I have seen, there were several different DX whizzer combinations, often called (correctky) a "whizzer special"
Hope this helps.


----------



## spoker (Dec 24, 2012)

*whizzer info*

My 1950 bf goodrich catalog has info on the bike built to be a whizzer,its called a motor special,model 51-009,"bicycle is specially desigened for use with bicycle motors,built stronger to withstand the greater speed ,vibration and road shocks encounterd in motorized service,the motor special has manyexclusive schwinn features others cannot match".Green Phantoms book schwinn built heavyweights also has a lot of great whizzer info,there was a problem with the brake tearing out the rer dropout on whizzers so they redirected braking force with the vertical brake arm and long rod,happy reaing,AJ


----------



## Champy (Dec 24, 2012)

*Whizzer frames*

Okay,  the early 47 frames were flattened stays and no welded on brake arm clamp.  What I would like to nail down is when Schwinn switched design to crimped stays and welded clamp.  Was it a change during the 47 model year or did they wait until the 48 models?  Did the welded clamp and crimping start at the same time?  I know this is picky information but it helps dating these bikes.  
My flattened stay Excelsior frame has a C00019 serial no.


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the bracket on mine, and i am pretty sure i guesstimated the date at 1947, but i do know one of my bikes was probably in the factory for the fire, its production number is very close to the restart numbers. I also think i read that the truss rods and spring are much stronger also. mine has never had an engine and has an unknurled S2 with front drum brake.


----------



## Champy (Dec 25, 2012)

*Rims*



cyclebuster said:


> I have the bracket on mine, and i am pretty sure i guesstimated the date at 1947, but i do know one of my bikes was probably in the factory for the fire, its production number is very close to the restart numbers. I also think i read that the truss rods and spring are much stronger also. mine has never had an engine and has an unknurled S2 with front drum brake.




When did Schwinn start knurling s2's.


----------



## Miles (Jun 2, 2019)

*Schwinn Whizzer Model WZ-1948*
Whizzer motor kits were introduced by Breene-Taylor Engineering Corporation, a Los Angeles maker of aircraft parts, in 1939. The kit sold for $54.95 and included an air-cooled, four-cycle engine that when added to a bicycle, enabled the rider to cruise powered by the motor. During WWII, the company was given permission by the War Production Board to continue production of engines, although one needed a qualifying certificate as a defense worker to purchase one. After the war, the company changed hands and production moved to Pontiac Michigan. 

Advertised as "America's Finest Bicycle Motor", the majority of Whizzer engines were retrofitted to bicycles, many to the Schwinn Cantilever frame which was heavy enough and needed no modifications to add the engine. Whizzer’s slogan changed to "America's Finest Motor Bicycle” in 1947 when they began production of a proprietary brand of motorbikes that used a design too close to that of the patent-protected Schwinn frame. Rather than face a lawsuit, Whizzer ceased motorbike production and passed frame production to Schwinn.

The Schwinn-built WZ model seen here is an example of a Schwinn designed to be a motorbike. Small changes were made to the Cantilever design such as a notched rear fender and frame for belt clearance, thicker spokes, heavier coils in the spring fork, and has a front drum brake was added.

Specifications:
Manufacturer: Whizzer Motor Company & Arnold, Schwinn & Co.
Country of Origin: Pontiac, Michigan (engine), Chicago, Illinois, USA (bicycle)
Engine: Whizzer; air-cooled, single cylinder, 4-stroke,1.375 bhp
Transmission: Direct drive
Years of Production: 1939-present
Top Speed: Approx. 40mph
Number Produced: Unknown


----------

